# 55 Gal Fresh Start



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

try to mimic the background wallpaper and after that take it down you will get a scape for starter.... toss some own ideeas in and you will see the result


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

I think you should keep adding wood/rock

---
I give my fish coffee


----------



## IsNull (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't really take down the wallpaper as it's hiding the UV, inline heater and PVC plumbing all boxed in a wooden frame. Unless I go with a lot of tall plants in the back to completely cover it... 

I was trying to go with a triangle type design. Heavy on the left with a small focal point on the right.

I'm new at this, and that's just based on what I've seen and read. I ran the same tank set up for the kids for many years, so there was no real 'aquascaping'. But since this is going in our bedroom, the WAF is much much higher.

Do you know where I can get rock to match the wallpaper?


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Why a triangle? Go for a natural look. Your background really is a prime example

---
I give my fish coffee


----------



## IsNull (Aug 8, 2012)

CoffeeLove said:


> Why a triangle? Go for a natural look. Your background really is a prime example
> 
> ---
> I give my fish coffee


It was just what I had read. Has to do with flow, symmetry, focal points etc (as I understand it).

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=47054

http://www.aquabotanic.com/?tag=triangle-aquascape


----------



## becky3086 (Mar 22, 2013)

I think it is great. I love the wood. I do think the background is a little over powering. I had to really look at it to see what was in the tank and what wasn't.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

not sure about all the pebles scattered all over the place


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

The small stones are a little odd. Does the background have a solid color on the opposite side? If so I might consider flipping it around. I like the wood though I would make sure it is at a key focal point in the tank by using the rule of thirds. I'm no expert when it comes to aquascaping though.


----------



## cephelix (Apr 8, 2013)

The background to me distracts the eye from the focal point of the tank. I personally like a solid black background. That would make the plants and hardscape in your tank stand out more.

You could also do slopes in your tank instead of a flat substrate. That would give it a bit more depth of field and if you could try possibly angling the wood instead of having it stand straight up if it's going to be prominent. If it is going to be heavily planted with the wood eventually being covered in moss etc, then it should look fine.

That is my opinion though. Post up pictures of your progress once you've settled on the final layout.

Kindest Regards,
Ali


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Switch to a black background. Ditch the pebbles. Get more wood like what you have. Use lots of moss.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

go black background.. will add depth to the 55g since it has NO depth.

I always like a natural look vs man made. Try to do that with rock/wood/mosses and ferns. Read up on ADA scapes. Personally, I would ditch the 55g and get a 75g; atleast that has some depth and you can scape much easier.


----------



## IsNull (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, this is a real bummer. I never expected the reaction to the wallpaper. I attached it with a oil type product to cling to the tank without bubbles. Now that the tank is full and has substrate, it's going to be a real big hassle to change the background. I can't really just take the old one off and put a new one on without breaking it all down again.

I did take the pebbles out.

Frustrated.


----------



## IsNull (Aug 8, 2012)

Dark Blue or Black with the black substrate?


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

I use black with my black substrate it looks great.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

Jason


----------



## IsNull (Aug 8, 2012)

What do you think of using that wood with some of Dave's rocks?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=317306&highlight=


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

I think you could make some awesome hardscape with those rocks just dont want to make the tank too "busy"


----------



## Phantomic (Apr 17, 2013)

I think that long, draping jungle val in the back would look great and give your fish some top cover. Along with that, i would put a forest of Bacopa in one of the back corners of your tank. I do the Bacopa forest in my 29 and it looks great!


----------



## IsNull (Aug 8, 2012)

I've been concerned with top cover killing my light as I'm in the lower section of medium light and am not running CO2...


----------



## IsNull (Aug 8, 2012)

Updated tank shot.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

The picture didn't work for me.


----------



## IsNull (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok strange.. the picture just disappeared...


----------



## IsNull (Aug 8, 2012)

New plants


----------



## annyann (Aug 31, 2013)

Your tank is really coming along now!! I really like the way it looks with the new background, and newly added rocks. The plants and driftwood are looking great to. roud:


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

1000% better! Love your rock.


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Agreed. I need to ditch my backgrounds too. :tongue:

Your tank looks so much better now. Nice work.


----------



## IsNull (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's an update...


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy crap your tank looks awesome. Nicely done. 

Now can you come over to my house and help me with mine? J/k.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow, looking really good. Great progression with your tank! I am not sure about those rocks. Who would use such weird rocks. They probably aren't even inert. lol.

can't wait to see it progress even more.


----------



## IsNull (Aug 8, 2012)

For those that don't know.. I purchased the rock from DavFish ^^. 

They were a good deal and exactly as promised. They did take some scrubbing before they went in, but as you can see I'm real happy with how they turned out.


----------



## annyann (Aug 31, 2013)

Its looking even more awesome and I love your scape, rocks and all!


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

It's looking really good, the rocks look natural, and your plants are growing very quickly and filling in nicely against the solid background. Good job!!


----------

